# The Most Fascinating Freshwater fish.



## binaryjripper (Apr 16, 2007)

What do you all think is the most fascinating and interesting freshwater fish?


----------



## Mr.Todd (Mar 8, 2007)

Great Post!

I think we are going to have fun with this one...

Some of the weirdest IMHO would be:


Needle Nose Gar
Celebes Half Beak
Butterflyfish
and Puffers...


----------



## frogman6 (Apr 21, 2007)

i love black ghost knifefish and oscars


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hillstream Loaches.


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

lepidosiren paradoxa- south american lungfish


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

BLIND CAVE TETRA!

After that, I think cories.


----------



## binaryjripper (Apr 16, 2007)

The Blind Cave Tetra has to be one of the ugliest fish I have ever seen.

:lol:


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

binaryjripper said:


> The Blind Cave Tetra has to be one of the ugliest fish I have ever seen.
> 
> :lol:


  Which is why I love it! In general, pretty fish do nothign for me - after a while the prettiness looses it's novelty and they just start being boring. It's the truly ugly ones that interest me


----------



## mr.bojangles (Mar 11, 2007)

deffinately threadfin rainbows ... so awesome. rope fish r cool to


----------



## mr.bojangles (Mar 11, 2007)

and mud skippers r sweet


----------



## squiggles1 (Jan 29, 2007)

im with the ugly fish opinion that they do hold there interestingness (if that's a word). for fresh water though i really like fw rays and discus are very beautiful. i like purple spotted gudgeons too, so fiesty....and cranky!


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

juliewiegand said:


> binaryjripper said:
> 
> 
> > The Blind Cave Tetra has to be one of the ugliest fish I have ever seen.
> ...


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Cory cats are pretty interesting. In a shoal, when feeding, they look like a crew of police combing the landscape for evidence - all searching for something.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

Yep, Cories are great little fish.

Just to clarify: I've no idea why I have quoted myself a few posts back. It was a mistake - sorry!


----------



## binaryjripper (Apr 16, 2007)

Julie said:


> Yep, Cories are great little fish.
> 
> Just to clarify: I've no idea why I have quoted myself a few posts back. It was a mistake - sorry!


I think it was because you were in the moment and got really excited and went on a double clickage rampage.

I do it all the time.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

binaryjripper said:


> Julie said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, Cories are great little fish.
> ...


This is probable!


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

I can watch my loach tanks for hours on end. I really like the more playful botias. One of these days, I am going to set up a 40 or 55 as a skunk loach species tank and watch the little fornicators tussle with each other

The most fascinating fish I don't have: Silver Arowana. Like a silk scarf come to life in the wates. Beautiful.


----------



## sean117Ply (Apr 12, 2007)

well i would have to say:

elephant nose (cool trunk, electrical sensors)

black ghost knife (swims upside down and back to front)

clown loach (makes clicking noises, plays dead and has sharp blades)

They are all pretty cool fish. weird fish are great!!!


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

my shelldwellers are getting more minutes of watching than any other fish at the moment there always doing something be it digging or attacking the gravel vac or evicting each other from shells


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

tophat665 said:


> The most fascinating fish I don't have: Silver Arowana. Like a silk scarf come to life in the wates. Beautiful.


Very poetic, and very true.


----------



## NeonJulie (May 6, 2007)

My Dwarf Gourami is unbelievable great. I've heard alot of people agree that they can have great personalities.


----------



## Vitaliy (Apr 24, 2007)

Mr.Todd said:


> Great Post!
> 
> I think we are going to have fun with this one...
> 
> ...


Oh man I hate puffers, I bought one before and wasn't told that they like to eat other fish's fins and tails :evil: .


----------



## frogman6 (Apr 21, 2007)

im gonna have to go with bowfins or tiger datnoids


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

i love my kuhli loaches and my tri band sumo loach. and my dwarf puffers have so much character. but, out of all of my fish im truly in love with my goldie!!! hes like a human lol


----------



## lucas_lemishka (Jul 11, 2007)

*hmmmm*

id hav to say...
australian murray cod
or
texas


----------



## GW (May 25, 2007)

Love my *Oscar *:wink: 
...but also like the face of:
*Chaca bankanensis*


----------



## bf2king (Aug 3, 2007)

I like clown and black ghost knifes.
Fw Stingrays, pirahna, pacu, Silver Arowanas, but the most interesting has got to be:

AROPAIMA GIGAS

http://www.petpig.com/fish/Arapaima.aspx

i love the pic


----------

